# removing flour mites from dubia colony



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

i had this problem for some time, and if i cant cease to destroy these mites, i am gonna have to burn the entire roach colony !!!

can someone give a few pointers,
i have stopped providing moisture but they still are active and thriving.

any other things i must consider? remove the entire colongy and burn the enclosure?

i just want to get rid of this pest. its fkng annyong. mind my french


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

________?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

When I get mites I clean the tank, give them very small amounts of fresh food, remove dead ones as soon as I find them and leave the lid off. Without the humidity the mites should soon go.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Put all your roaches in another tub, clean the tub with the mites in, put new egg crates in, dont use a substrate, and just keep doing this everyday until the mites have.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

should bleach kill them or should i use a stronger agent such as corrosive material ?


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

also i think i got them because i put oats in there. if i didnt i probably wouldnt of got mites.


----------



## patterkillar (Sep 16, 2010)

would the plastic of box take just boiled water, also a lot of mite species can't cope with being frozen


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Mite booms are usually caused by the high humidity - increase ventilation and you should still be able to use some kind of substrate


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Manually remove all your roaches to a bucket or empty plastic box with lots of ventilation, and keep them dry for a couple of days to kill any mites literally living on them.

Bin all the old egg carton / substrate / food, and rinse the old tub with hot water (a dash of fairy liquid might help and as long as its rinsed off shouldn't be a problem).

Then dry the box off and leave it to air until bone dry. Add fresh egg carton, replace the roaches, and keep it on the dry side for a couple of weeks, with just a few scraps of veg to keep them going.

Best,
Paul


----------

